# Gas Powered Welding Machine



## Oakie (Nov 29, 2013)

I have always hired subs to do any of my welding but do to some recent jobs that I have been awarded I will be hiring a welder. The (2) jobs that will require a significant amount of welding I budgeted $3,000. combined to buy either a new gas powered machine or preferably a used machine. One of the jobs I will be welding 5" schedule 40 natural gas line. Most of my work will be schedule 40/80 steel piping. I would like a machine that can be wheeled on and off a truck and left at the job site. Any suggestions of the size machine to bu?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I would rent a machine for those jobs and budget more for a better welding rig.

3K is not much when shopping for a new machine. You can get a Miller Bobcat in that range.

IMO you would be better off getting a bigger machine for process welding. I have a Miller Trailblazer 325 it's a good machine and will handle anything I ever dicide to do.

I sure Lincoln and Hobart offer similar machines but I know their products as well.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Oakie said:


> I have always hired subs to do any of my welding but do to some recent jobs that I have been awarded I will be hiring a welder. The (2) jobs that will require a significant amount of welding I budgeted $3,000. combined to buy either a new gas powered machine or preferably a used machine. One of the jobs I will be welding 5" schedule 40 natural gas line. Most of my work will be schedule 40/80 steel piping. I would like a machine that can be wheeled on and off a truck and left at the job site. Any suggestions of the size machine to bu?


 as an old pipe welder myself I preferred the Lincoln pipe liner. The older machines had one drawback they only had DC outlets. The look on a helpers face when he smoked your favorite grinder was priceless. Of the modern machines Hobart and miller make good portables for about the money you have in your budget welding leads stinger and good ground ends will be extra. One major thing to remember can the gas powered welder access the areas you will be working without large amounts of leads. If you buy one it is best if you make or buy a towable trailer just big enough for the welder and a small gang box for supply's. You will blow your budget but it would be a good investment.


----------



## Oakie (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. Both jobs I am going to do won't require a lot of leads. One is running a new line on a 2-story roof where I can move the machine as I work my way across the roof and the other job is similar. I also have an older Lincoln electric machine that really only runs well when connected to 220 volts and I have about 300 feet in leads. I may have ruined my old machine on my last job connecting it to 208 volts (only power available) it was not working well and I had to rent one. The rental company told me the newer electric machines will work between 208-240 volts and the older machines don't. Is this correct? I have not used the machine since. Is there a way to test it with an electrical tester? I noticed the electric machines are a lot cheaper. If this machine doesn't work it is so old I would just buy a new one. I will check out Craig's list and local papers to see if there are any of the models of gas powered welders that you have recommended and also price out new ones. I think you are right it will be worth the investment.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Oakie said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Both jobs I am going to do won't require a lot of leads. One is running a new line on a 2-story roof where I can move the machine as I work my way across the roof and the other job is similar. I also have an older Lincoln electric machine that really only runs well when connected to 220 volts and I have about 300 feet in leads. I may have ruined my old machine on my last job connecting it to 208 volts (only power available) it was not working well and I had to rent one. The rental company told me the newer electric machines will work between 208-240 volts and the older machines don't. Is this correct? I have not used the machine since. Is there a way to test it with an electrical tester? I noticed the electric machines are a lot cheaper. If this machine doesn't work it is so old I would just buy a new one. I will check out Craig's list and local papers to see if there are any of the models of gas powered welders that you have recommended and also price out new ones. I think you are right it will be worth the investment.


 what kind of electric machine is it there is a lot of difference in them. The most popular one around here is the Lincoln ideal ark it is multi voltage machine and tuff as nails. New they run around 700 to 900 but are limited to a power source. If you do a lot of gas lines you probably want to invest in a portable one. Also beware used machines may have been abused with the investment you might want warranty


----------



## juniorp187 (Dec 9, 2013)

Lincoln machines I've heard are the best machines, they are pricy but they last forever.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

juniorp187 said:


> Lincoln machines I've heard are the best machines, they are pricy but they last forever.


 they are the best welding machine but lack in powered outlets. I used one for many years. I used the hand crank for a year solid because the battery went bad,didn't have time to go and get one. Loved that machine but it didn't have very many outlets and it was only DC currant.


----------

